# Hi tech drone hunt



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

This link acme from an ag board. The farmer posting said the use of thermal drones makes for some real success in control without the cost and time spent on a helicopter. He thinks this is the answer to the hog problem.


----------



## Nailer (Feb 28, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice


----------



## GIXXERGUY6 (Aug 18, 2017)

It is actually against regulations to utilize a drone for hunting. Scouting hunting areas for future use yes, but using thermals to track and funnel them into areas you can't do. Also if you are going to be selling the meat, hides, etc.. you are using the drone for financial/commercial gain and therefore need to licensed by the FAA with a 333 or Part 107 and be insured and even then you still can't use the drone for those purposes.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Interesting


----------

